# WITH_DIRDEPS_BUILD and WITH_META_MODE



## solskogen (Mar 11, 2017)

With those options set in src-env.conf, compiling the kernel and world is a lot faster.
But I can't seem to find a way to install. Like "make installworld" and "make installkernel". 
How an I supposed to do that now?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2017)

I suggest you follow the standard procedures until you understand what those options actually do.

Handbook: 23.6. Rebuilding World


----------

